# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  للمشاركه العامه بانوراما مريخ 2011

## ابو حسن

*

دعوه للمشاركه و تذكر أهم أحداث الزعيم للعام 2011 
  كل عام و أنتم بألف خير 




و لو عملنا مقارنه بين الزعيم و الهليل سنري العجب العجاب
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*تنفيذ الاتحاد العام للعقوبه المقرره بسبب أحداث مباراتي القمه الدوري الممتاز و كأس السودان في الموسم الماضي ،  
علي قمتي الكره بالسودان و اللعب بدون جمهور في أول مباراتيهما بالدوري الممتاز ،
والتي انكسرت فيها شوكة الهليل بهدف سكواها الذي سواها .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*اهم احداث العام 2011 هى السكوهة الصامتة  ..
وبعد ذلك اللكمة البربرية  ..
الركشة الاديكورية  ..
والقرار الشجاع من الادارة المريخية ..

اسواء الاحداث :
الخروج المبكر من دورى الابطال ..
والهزيمة من الاهلى الخرطومى فى نهاية الموسم ..

واجمل الاحداث : 
التتويج بالممتاز ..


*

----------


## ابو حسن

*جاءت انتخابات الزعيم بالوالي رئيساً ، أما الهليل بالملاكم تايسون رئيساً
و يا له من فرق .
*

----------


## monzir ana

*خروج بطعم الحنظل للزعيم من بطولة افريقيا
                        	*

----------


## ابو حسن

*الزعيم نال كأس الممتاز عنوةً و جداره ، الهليل نال كأس السودان بقرار . 
هههههههههه و يا له من فرق .
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*73 نقطة كأول انجاز فى الممتاز !!
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*حراك . . انسجام . . حيويه شباب للواقع المريخي . . ديون مسدده . . تسجيلات 100%
ضرب . .  انقسام . . رفض شبابي  للواقع الهلالي . . ديون مطالبه . . تسجيلات  ! ! ! ؟
*

----------


## نادرالداني

*في الجانب الفني :


لم يطرأ اي جديد على اداء المريخ داخل الميدان فالمدرب المصري حسام البدري لم يكن بقدر الضجة التي اتى بها ولم يقدم ما يبرهن على انه مدرب شاطر وانما توصل الاغلبية الجماهيرية لنتيجة واحدة وهي فوز المريخ وحصوله على الممتاز جاء بعرق لاعبي المريخ ولم يكن للمدرب اي يد في الانجاز الذي تحقق (هذا عن قناعة تامة ) 

ثانياً : ما يؤكد كلامنا الاول بانه ظهرت اشياء فنية لم تكن موجودة في الماضي واهمها الاداء العشوائي داخل الميدان حيث شاهدنا العك الكروي والتمريرات الخاطئة بصورة تقشعر منها الابدان وشاهدنا كبار اللاعبين وهم يمررون الباصات الخاطئة بصورة بدائية وكانهم لا يعرفون كرة القدم او كانهم يلعبونها لاول مرة ، هذا لا يعن ان هناك لاعبين كانوا نجوما امثال باسكال وياسين ونجم الدين وساكواها واديكو 
لكن الاغلبية لم يتطور مستواهم وانما فاجاوا الجميع بمستوى ضعيف مثل اللاعب بدر الدين قلق وايضا احمد الباشا في الدورة الثانية وكذلك موسى الزومة وبقية التشكيلة ولو كان الجميع في مستوى واحد لما خرج المريخ من البطولة ولما خسر من الاهلي الخرطوم ولحسم امر بطولة الدوري منذ وقت مبكر ولوصل الفريق على اقل تقدير لنهاية بطولة الاندية او الكونفدرالية على اقل تقدير .
لكن للاسف كان مستوى الفرق الاخرى ضعيفاً مما مكن المريخ من الفوز في اغلب المباريات خارج الارض واستطاع بخبرة لاعبيه خاصة ساكواها واديكو وبله جابر وباسكال ونجم الدين من الفوز بالدوري بعد ان قدمت هذه المجموعة مباريات جيدة ستظل عالقة باذهان الجماهير .
المريخ في العام 2012م يجب ان يكون باذن الله مختلف في كل شي خاصة في الجانب الفني حيث نحلم بان نرى مريخاً جديداً من الناحية الفنية بمعنى اخر اسلوب برازيلي يتسم بالتناسق والجماعية والاداء الرائع الممزوج بالكرة الممرحلة والتي تعتمد على الجماعية في الاداء وربط الدفاع بالوسط والهجوم وبالتالي تطبيق كل خطط البرازيلي ريكاردو على ارض الواقع كما نتمنى في العام الجديد اختفاء ظاهرة الاخطاء الساذجة مثل التمرير الخاطئ وعدم التغطية وقلة الضغط على الخصم كما نتمنى ان يعود الينا جزء من مريخ 1989 من حيث الاداء الرجولي والروح العالية والنفس الطويل والقوة والاصرار والعزيمة والتي كان يتميز بها ذلك المريخ الجميل .
شكرا اخي ابو الحسن
                        	*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*كاس  ممتاز  بعرق  جبين  ما بلنت  من  تحكيم @@@@وكاس  سودان   للجلافيط  بقرار  مكبني‏(‏‏(مكندش ))  ميت  سوف  يشيع  الي  مسواه  الاخير
                        	*

----------


## كسباوى

*أبرز برنامج عالم الرياضة الأزاعى كل الميداليات التى أحرزها السودانيون من الخارج فى العام 2011 م فذكر ذهبية كاكى وفضية وبرنزية  أسماعبل أحمد  والكثير من البرونزيات  وتجاهل برونزية سيكافا التى أحرزها المريخ فى العام 2011  بعد ان أجبره حكام سيكافا على المركز الثالث  هل سقطت سهوا  ؟ ام أنها لا تستحق ؟ وحتى يوسف محمد يوسف وضيفه المحسوب على المريخ علقو على مشاركات الفرق السودانية وخروج المريخ والخرطوم والنيل ولم يأتو بسيرة سيكافا رغم انها دورة افريقية أقليمية تتبع لأتحاد سيكافا  الذى نتبع له نحن لماذا تجاهلوها  و برونزيتها والتى هى الميدالية الوحيدة التى احرزها نادى سودانى  فى العام 2011  لك الله يا مريخ 
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*من قبل فاز الزعيم بالدوري بدون هزيمه أو تعادل . .
و بعدها فاز الزعيم بالدوري بتعادل واحد  . .
و في الموسم الماضي فاز الزعيم بالدوري بهزيمه وتعادل واحد . .
و كلها إنجازات تفرد بها الزعيم .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عام احمر متسيد الساحة كلها
وعقبال المزيد في 2012
شكرا ابو حسن الرائع
*

----------


## ابو حسن

*شئ يضحك قال الجلافيط في بانوراما هلال 2011 إستردادهم لكأس السودان ،
و هو من إنجازاتهم
*

----------

